

What's the best webinar tool out there these days? - laurenproctor

Are there any amazing startups out there who are shaking up what&#x27;s possible in the webinar space?<p>My company is looking for something that embeds directly into our site and scales internationally for a few hundred attendees. Live interaction and the ability to record are both musts.<p>If you aren&#x27;t using a specific solution did you build everything out yourself? Maybe there&#x27;s an open source library that can get me 3&#x2F;4 of the way there? I appreciate any pointers you can offer.
======
thenomad
I've been doing research into the options available in this space recently.

GoToWebinar still seems to be one of the most recommended options.

I wish there was a way to use the Twitch technology for business streaming -
it's best-in-class right now. But to the best of my knowledge, there isn't.

Also very interested to hear other answers on this thread!

